# Looking for teaching CDs/tapes



## Reformed Baptist (Aug 15, 2007)

Hey folks, 

Anyone have any suggestions for some good reformed teaching CDs/tapes out there. I am considering Sproul's Foundations series as one. Any expository serious you all know about? 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Aug 15, 2007)

Could you be a bit more specific? I'm not familiar with the Sproul series you mention.


----------



## Reformed Baptist (Aug 15, 2007)

Sproul has a systematic theology series on CD. I was wondering of others knew of other preachers, et. that I could get.


----------



## bfrank (Aug 17, 2007)

If you'll go to www.rts.edu you'll find there are many hours of systematics, old testament, new testament, church history etc. that are free for the download...

What a blessing that a solid institution such as RTS would make so many resources available for free!


----------

